# 1926 Excelsior



## mickeyc (Mar 23, 2020)

1926 excelsior wood wheel bicycle - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

This is a beautiful antique 1926 Excelsior wooden wheel bicycle and it’s rideable



					detroit.craigslist.org


----------



## Big Moe (Mar 23, 2020)

Nice, I'd like to have that


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 23, 2020)

Not into those, but I'd make an exception!


----------



## cr250mark (Mar 23, 2020)

Antique Excelsior Motorbike Mens 1926 Metal Clad Wood Whee Bicycle  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Antique Excelsior Motorbike Mens 1926 Metal Clad Wood Whee Bicycle at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com
				





pretty sure caber


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 23, 2020)

Now I know who it is...guy with an antique shop in Marine City MI.  I sold him a couple of bike a few years ago.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 23, 2020)

I was thinking that that style of forged fork crown was earlier than 1926; didn't they use laminated plates by that time? 
Its cool that it is photographed in front of old Zimmermann Bros. (Fred W., Charles F., Henry M., and John F.) hardware store.


----------

